# Whats a good TEMPORARY audio interface I can use thats cheap.



## newbycomposer (Jan 18, 2016)

a few weeks ago my audio interface crashed, its dead, its out of warranty and I have very little money, I'm saving up to get a an 18i20 , previously I was using an alesis io2 express. So pretty big upgrade, the problem is right now I don't have the money to get the 18i20, but I need an interface. I don't do a TON of recording, but I do some and I ran my entire computers audio through the interface as well because my studio monitors are what I use as speakers.

I need an interface though, I can't hardly even practice guitar, I use amp sims on my computer so it sounds better and is quieter, but without that its hard to practice without it being unplugged completely or so loud it annoys everyone in the house.

I'm looking at getting a Behringer UM2 for temp use, it has what I need, mic input with phantom power, instrument input, headphone port, audio out (though not speaker cables unfortunately). How bad will this thing be compared to my io2 express? cause I need something, and 30 bucks is an amount I can do to hold myself over until I can get the 18i20 sometime in the next 4-8 months.

Currently the only way to plug anything into my computer is to turn on my pa system, plug the mic or instrument cable into it, then run audio out of the "rec out" ports and into my computers default mic input. Which is horrific, lots of buzzing and all that kinda stuff, its unusable even for electric guitar. Plus I'm using audio INTO the interface so that I at least have some speakers on my computer, the problem there is that 1) its mono, the left and right get sent equally to each speaker, and 2) I can have audio going in and out at the same time or it causes all kinds of feed back and stuff.

Obviously the situation is a mess, I just need something that will work without breaking the bank until I can get something good like the 18i20.

Edit: also looking at the umc22 as well, though I'm not sure what the difference is.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 18, 2016)

Those are great choices. UMC22 isn't available yet.


----------



## newbycomposer (Jan 18, 2016)

kitekrazy said:


> Those are great choices. UMC22 isn't available yet.



What do you mean the umc22 isn't out yet? I'm seeing it in most stores?


----------



## Reegs (Jan 18, 2016)

Consider this little gadget to decouple your guitar from your interface needs and increase your portability. Built-in FX 

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/amPlugAC30G2


----------



## newbycomposer (Jan 19, 2016)

Reegs said:


> Consider this little gadget to decouple your guitar from your interface needs and increase your portability. Built-in FX
> 
> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/amPlugAC30G2



Well, I really need an interface, and honestly even my little sp10 practice amp is better than that lol, I have bias and bias fx on my computer which sound REALLY good, I just wish I could use them to play again lol.


----------



## zolhof (Jan 19, 2016)

newbycomposer said:


> Edit: also looking at the umc22 as well, though I'm not sure what the difference is.



Get the Steinberg UR22, it's a better bang for your buck than the UMC22 ($20 difference)


----------



## devonmyles (Jan 19, 2016)

I needed an Interface quick, about 18 months ago.
I got the Steinberg UR22 and I am still using it.
Great value and Rock solid (zero latency hardware monitoring as well).


----------



## newbycomposer (Jan 19, 2016)

zolhof said:


> Get the Steinberg UR22, it's a better bang for your buck than the UMC22 ($20 difference)



The UR22 is around 150 bucks, the umc22 is 40? thats over 100 bucks difference.


----------



## SergeD (Jan 19, 2016)

For a $20 difference you can get this
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Alpha
which has excellent users reviews all over the web


----------



## devonmyles (Jan 19, 2016)

SergeD said:


> For a $20 difference you can get this
> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Alpha
> which has excellent users reviews all over the web



No Midi I/O, although the OP has not said if that is a problem, or not.


----------



## newbycomposer (Jan 19, 2016)

SergeD said:


> For a $20 difference you can get this
> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Alpha
> which has excellent users reviews all over the web


 




devonmyles said:


> No Midi I/O, although the OP has not said if that is a problem, or not.



midi isn't a problem, but I need xlr inputs and phantom power.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Im pretty sure you can find some 2nd handed focusrite scarlett on ebay for around 50 bucks. 
Steinberg ones are solid too, though it's harder to find 2nd handed ones.
I believe those are better investments than the behringers.


----------



## newbycomposer (Jan 19, 2016)

bap_la_so_1 said:


> Im pretty sure you can find some 2nd handed focusrite scarlett on ebay for around 50 bucks.
> Steinberg ones are solid too, though it's harder to find 2nd handed ones.
> I believe those are better investments than the behringers.



I'm not really looking for an investment, I'm looking for something to use so i'm not sitting on my hands for the next 3-8 months (depending on how much I can make, how I make money is weird and not consistent). They second I get an 18i20 whatever I get now is pretty much never going to be used again.

I just need something thats not significantly worse than my alesis io2 express that recently went out.


----------

